

Making a job offer? Lowest isn't always best. - andrewstuart

http://www.supercoders.com.au/blog/makingajobofferlowestisntalwaysbest.shtml
======
ares2012
In my experience, most employers start with a lower offer under the assumption
that the candidate will want to negotiate. If the employer starts with their
best offer and the candidate wants to negotiate they have no room to increase
the offer and see this as being a negative. I suppose they want to be able to
counter during the negotiation and seem responsive.

Personally, I always focus on making the best possible offer first and if the
employee wants to negotiate telling them it's the best offer. It shows the
potential employee that you respect them and have spent time considering the
offer, instead of just floating something to see how they react.

If you hold back, aren't you just telling the candidate that you were trying
to pull a fast one on them if you increase the offer later?

~~~
andrewstuart
I do agree. I reckon put forward the best job offer you can as the first
offer.

------
andrewstuart
Clickable
[http://www.supercoders.com.au/blog/makingajobofferlowestisnt...](http://www.supercoders.com.au/blog/makingajobofferlowestisntalwaysbest.shtml)

------
staunch
This isn't how you submit a story on HN...

~~~
andrewstuart
Hello I see from your great karma that you could better advise me. How can I
do better?

~~~
staunch
You enter the URL in the URL input not the text box.

------
triviatise
we have pretty much a fixed salary for each level. If someone wants more
salary, then we sometimes will give them the next level (or just say no). If
they arent at that level, then they need to very quickly get the skills to be
executing at the level.

